# THE DEVIL IS ATTACKING ME



## taytay86 (May 2, 2009)

Ladies,

I mentioned in a previous post months ago about issues I was having at work with my boss. I came to the conclusion that she has a Jezebel spirit, and as it's been prophesied to me that my gift is of prophecy I assume the attack made sense (those who know about Jezebel and the prophets in the Bible know what I'm talking about).

Now after my baptism on Easter Friday, I noticed the devil is trying to attack me in the work place yet again. he's using the conniving women in the workplace to bring me down and my boss is the ring leader. I refuse to dwell on the negativity so I will not go into details - all I am asking is that my LHCF sisters keep me up in prayer because as a new Christian I will need it. I prayed about this situation and asked God to help me learn how to let things go, and trust in Him; and believe it or not, I actually felt better that same night. He's so good. 

I now realize how important it is to know your Bible really well because I instantly wanted to pick up my Bible and read any scripture of encouragement, and didn't know where to start.

The recession is here ladies, but God will protect us. Now is not the time for me to think of switching companies etc. However I feel if certain issues exist in the workplace, God will remove you and find a better place for you, recession or not His people will be protected. I just wish hearing His voice was as easy as picking up the phone and calling someone. Don't you wish you could do that sometimes?

In any event, ladies please pray for my peace of mind, my job and protection from the enemy.

TIA


----------



## MizzCoco (May 2, 2009)

I am praying for you as I type. Jeremiah 1:19 "They willl fight against you, but will not overcome you, for I am with you, and will rescue you," declares the Lord.


----------



## Candygirl (May 2, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post months ago about issues I was having at work with my boss. I came to the conclusion that she has a Jezebel spirit, and as it's been prophesied to me that my gift is of prophecy I assume the attack made sense (those who know about Jezebel and the prophets in the Bible know what I'm talking about).
> 
> ...


I will keep you in my prayers. I had a certain situation like this years ago with my coworkers when I had recieved a promotion. The friends I thought I had quickly showed me a different side of themselves and it seemed like I was amongst a bunch of strangers. I prayed and praised God through all of the mess!!! God moved each and every one of those people who meant no good to me either to a completely different unit or completely away to another branch. God doesn't like ugly and he will prevail for his own. Stand strong!


----------



## taytay86 (May 2, 2009)

Candygirl said:


> I will keep you in my prayers. I had a certain situation like this years ago with my coworkers when I had recieved a promotion. The friends I thought I had quickly showed me a different side of themselves and it seemed like I was amongst a bunch of strangers. I prayed and praised God through all of the mess!!! God moved each and every one of those people who meant no good to me either to a completely different unit or completely away to another branch. God doesn't like ugly and he will prevail for his own. Stand strong!


 
Paise God! Same thing happened with one group I worked with: one woman had to go back on another account she hates, the other one is working on an account that's going no where and will probably leave the company soon, and I got transfered to a 27 mil account that's growing! Thing is, the women I work with now are just the same!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 3, 2009)

*Let's not do this. That was so very unkind. In christianity we lift each other up not tear them down. Most importantly we lift Jesus up. If you don't have anything kind to say don't say anything. I'm not being mean but I'm just letting you know.*


----------



## Almaz (May 3, 2009)

Okay WHY do you feel that this lady is attacking you? Why do you feel she has a Jezabel spirit? What is going on at work? Maybe it is a personality difference and NOT the devil?


----------



## DarlingNikki (May 3, 2009)

That's what I was thinking when I was reading this post.



Almaz said:


> Okay WHY do you feel that this lady is attacking you? Why do you feel she has a Jezabel spirit? What is going on at work? *Maybe it is a personality difference and NOT the devil*?



OP, We all have come across difficult co-workers.  Don't let a 9-5 job spill over into your personal life and your beliefs.  Go to work, make that money, and forget the rest.


----------



## madamdot (May 5, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post months ago about issues I was having at work with my boss. I came to the conclusion that she has a Jezebel spirit, and as it's been prophesied to me that my gift is of prophecy I assume the attack made sense (those who know about Jezebel and the prophets in the Bible know what I'm talking about).
> 
> ...



I will pray for you. I will pray for you. I pray God will ease the situation or find another place for you since I dont know where He means for you to be.

I am in the same situation and I can tell you, unless you are there it is hard to understand. This people is like a demon who attack you. These are concentrated attacks meant to draw blood. I have never experienced this before in my life and I have worked with all kinds of people.

When you meet these people your soul cry out to be away from them. Today I was walking the halls and the guy who has been attacking me walked up out of the blue. He is never in this area. If he needs something down there he will send me or someone else. It's like he just materialized out of nowhere. Immediately the devil popped a thought in my mind "I hate him!!!" I had to stop and pray for forgiveness and pray that these thoughts be removed. Until this person came into my life I would be hard pressed to imagine hating anyone. 

OP. I have been praying for months and despite the minor setback, the Lord has really smoothed things in my office. But I know when He is ready, something will come up . . . it will be easy. In the meantime I trust that I am here for a reason and when He is ready He will show me what it is and where I should go next. Keep praising God, He knows what He is doing.


----------



## Sparker65 (May 5, 2009)

I went through a similar situation a few years ago on my job.  Most of it was personality conflict but because our personalities conflicted, my boss and some co-workers were plotting against me.  Now to me that was demonic and ungodly.  I did not show any emotions on the job.  I prayed daily and God spoke to me and told me to anoint the doorknobs in our office with holy oil.  After I did that, my boss and her minions left me alone.  

I eventually found another position within the company and have never looked back.  Sometimes you do face personality conflicts but some people will try to take those conflicts to another level and try to personally attack you.


----------



## Laela (May 5, 2009)

What recession? There's a recession? lol

You must have some annointing on you to get attacked like that! Amen. I applaud you for recognizing that the Enemy is using these people to keep you from that bountiful blessing(s) heading your way  [We wrestle not against flesh...]  They're nothing but pawns in a grander scheme and I hope you see this.  I'll pray for your circumstance so that you can continue to do God's work in that workplace. How YOU handle the situation is what matters most. Keep praying that God uses you in the workplace to draw them to him.. you may not win them all. But something is about to happen there.... Keep the faith.


----------



## taytay86 (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the prayers my GOD and thank you for the prayer warriors in my family! Ladies I almost QUIT this week...It's like these people are being set up to take me down, I don't even want to go into the details but just know that I reached my breaking point, and if it wasn't for my older sister who is always encouraging me in everything I do, I would've walked right off the job - no word of a lie.

To the other comments: MoonGlowDiva - I have no idea what you're talking about, and/or if you were directing your comment to me? Almaz and D.Nikki - TRUST ME when I say this woman does have a Jezebel spirit which does come from THE DEVIL. Again, will not go into too much detail because I refuse to dwell on the past, however, I did receive a message from God, an "Ah Ha!" moment if you will from the word (Bible, radio cast etc.) Trust me I've taken courses on personality differences/conflict resolution in the work place and how to cope, and this is not personality conflict it's an outright attack!

I digress. I prayed, my family prayed and the attacks stopped from Thursday until Friday. I was so sick I couldn't eat, my digestion was off, a broke out into a huge hard zit which never happens to me, I was STRESSED. But I feel the burden is being lifted from me. This very week I had a potential client sign on and has now become a registered client with my business! She's the first paying client! Her business is booming, and investors are looking invest in her business which means more money for her, and more use for me! If I had left this week, I wouldn't be able to access the tools I need to complete her request. GOD is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo GOOD. He just stepped in the enemy's face.

Laela, thanks for that because you know what it's true. I must believe God has something for me the enemey doesn't want me to have that's why I'm being attacked like this. Anytime something like this happens, just know that something good is trying to come out of it.

Thank you all for your prayers and support.

Love,
Tay


----------



## empressaja (May 11, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> Thanks for all the prayers my GOD and thank you for the prayer warriors in my family! Ladies I almost QUIT this week...It's like these people are being set up to take me down, I don't even want to go into the details but just know that I reached my breaking point, and if it wasn't for my older sister who is always encouraging me in everything I do, I would've walked right off the job - no word of a lie.
> 
> To the other comments: MoonGlowDiva - I have no idea what you're talking about, and/or if you were directing your comment to me? Almaz and D.Nikki - TRUST ME when I say this woman does have a Jezebel spirit which does come from THE DEVIL. Again, will not go into too much detail because I refuse to dwell on the past, however, I did receive a message from God, an "Ah Ha!" moment if you will from the word (Bible, radio cast etc.) Trust me I've taken courses on personality differences/conflict resolution in the work place and how to cope, and this is not personality conflict it's an outright attack!
> 
> ...



I am very glad that things are getting better.  I will be praying for you.


----------



## kayte (May 11, 2009)

I relate to you..I am under attack too...  
and the creator and instigator of such dissension and evil _is_ the enemy....
..from the very first book of the bible
as insidious as that was  
adam and eve may have sufffered from "personality incompatibilties" 
but they had some "assistance"....



For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age, against spiritual hosts of wickedness in the heavenly places 

but God is MORE powerful
Jesus says 


Luke 10:18 "Jesus said to them,"I saw Satan fall from the sky like lightning"

These things I have spoken unto you, that in me ye might have peace. In the world ye shall have tribulation: but be of good cheer; I have overcome the world ...
John 16:33


I'm leaving you with a gift: peace of mind and heart! And the peace I give isn't fragile like the peace the world gives. So, don't be troubled or afraid. (John 14:27)

And the God of peace shall bruise Satan under your feet shortly. The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you. Amen.
Romans16:20

May this bring both of us... healing peace victory and triumph

and to all those who did not post who are also under attack..may the God of peace 
do the same in the Holy and matchless name of Jesus by the blood
of Jesus we pray
amen


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (May 12, 2009)

Sometimes the enemy is another person who "loves" G-d too.  What do we call them?


----------



## kayte (May 12, 2009)

.


> Sometimes the enemy is another person who "loves" G-d too. What do we call them?


that's not in...dispute?

..FYI..I was referring to "the enemy" which is another term for ...satan....

but the OP said specifically the attack
was from the enemy/devil.... and it was suggested in the thread 
maybe it was only a difference 
in personalities... ...but even if that is true....so what?

{why/how} does that negate her belief that she is under 
an attack from the devil? which is biblically premised?

those who love God are not exempt from sin or from evil...
and certainly can deserve the title of adversary in one's personal life 
or enemy as you said 

but behind such evil acccording {historically}to the word of the bible 
is that of spiritual evil...satan... devil..etc

but we have God and Christ who is greater


----------



## moonglowdiva (May 17, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> Thanks for all the prayers my GOD and thank you for the prayer warriors in my family! Ladies I almost QUIT this week...It's like these people are being set up to take me down, I don't even want to go into the details but just know that I reached my breaking point, and if it wasn't for my older sister who is always encouraging me in everything I do, I would've walked right off the job - no word of a lie.
> 
> To the other comments: MoonGlowDiva - I have no idea what you're talking about, and/or if you were directing your comment to me? Almaz and D.Nikki - TRUST ME when I say this woman does have a Jezebel spirit which does come from THE DEVIL. Again, will not go into too much detail because I refuse to dwell on the past, however, I did receive a message from God, an "Ah Ha!" moment if you will from the word (Bible, radio cast etc.) Trust me I've taken courses on personality differences/conflict resolution in the work place and how to cope, and this is not personality conflict it's an outright attack!
> 
> ...


 
*My comment was not directed toward you. Someone else had said something that was very NASTY and I just couldn't let it go. One of the moderators edit her comment out and left what I had said  I thank God that you didn't see what she said then you'd think that the enemy was among your friends. *


----------



## taytay86 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you Kayte for your words of inspiration.

Ladies! I MUST share my breakthrough with you all!

Let me tell you how I was so depressed about two weeks ago, I just couldn't take it anymore! I was on vacation for 4 days and couldn't even relax because I knew the stress I would have to come back to. I even noticed my hair was shedding a lot and couldn't understand why. It wasn't weak from over mositurization, or dry and breaking from excessive dryness...I spoke to my HD about this and she said, "...are you stressed?" BINGO! My hair was coming out from the ROOT and I couldn't understand why, this has never happened to me before.

I just said to myself you know what, my breakthrough is coming because if my feelings are getting worse, something good is coming. So I kept on praying. And would you believe every message on the Christian radio station I listened to that week was for me?! I tell you GOD was speaking to me in ways I've never experienced before - being a Christian is such an amazing thing! My Gosh! The week after my vacay, I came back to work and all four of the companies I applied to all called me back with so much interest in meeting with me! So far out of the four, I had one interview last week (which was excellent!) and one tomorrow. The world is in a recession (and I say the world because WE are not apart of the world, and we will over come this re: Laela) and look at the doors God has opened for me! There are people who can't even find work! Praise God!

Trust me, I picked up some empty boxes and left them by my desk because I knew I would be packing up my things very soon. Trust me, by the end of this week I will know where I'm going. 

I just had to share my testimony with my girls because you know what, I know this story will help someone in need. Sometimes it's easier said than done, but when the situation gets real tough, keep on praying and don't be afraid to ask people you know and trust to pray for you as well. YOU WILL OVER COME - LET GOD FIGHT THE BATTLE!!!!!

Love you all.
Tay


----------



## determine3 (May 26, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> Thank you Kayte for your words of inspiration.
> 
> Ladies! I MUST share my breakthrough with you all!
> 
> ...


 
Praise God!

I would like to add that I went through a similiar situation and God took care of me and carried me through.  Not only did I get attacked at work right after I received the promotion, but I also got attacked at home.  Through this experience, I met a girl at work who introduced me to her Church and life has been amazing for me ever since.  A failing marriage was restored, God blessed me with another beautiful Son named Elijah and I was able to take a medical paid leave of absence approx. 3 months before I was due to go on Maternity leave.  For the first time since having my first child who is turning 12 (I have 4 beautiful  children) I am able to stay at home and focus on them and my Husband with no stress about money and other materialistic things.  God blessed us with a four bedroom brand new home when I thought we would be renting forever.  I have never felt so much peace in my life as I have now and to think, my job was my main focus a year ago.  This has turned into a bit of a Testimony for me (thank-you in advance for allowing me to do so) but my point is, God will carry you through any situation.  I am still learning but I have always had FAITH in him, even through my hardest times.  I am so happy for you and I know you will be the VICTOR and not the VICTIM.


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Sometimes the enemy is another person who "loves" G-d too.  What do we call them?



They are not the Enemy...they are just being used by the Enemy in some way. For we wrestle not flesh and blood.  Just the same, some people listen to God/do his will and as a result are used by him in some way to be a blessing, not a hindrance, to others.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just wanted to provide an update: I went on a few interviews, and there is one that forever sticks out in my mind; I think this is the one. I met with the CEO and EVP two weeks ago, and I am just waiting to hear back. I know they're both super busy women (naturally) and a manager friend of mine told me they move kinda slow over there. So I'm playing the waiting game. At the same time, I want to get away from the place I'm in right now! So please pray for me, that I get a response this week 

Thank you all.
Tay


----------



## MuseofTroy (Jun 16, 2009)

taytay86 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I mentioned in a previous post months ago about issues I was having at work with my boss. I came to the conclusion that she has a Jezebel spirit, and as it's been prophesied to me that my gift is of prophecy I assume the attack made sense (those who know about Jezebel and the prophets in the Bible know what I'm talking about).
> 
> ...


 
Tia,

These individuals who who are tourmenting you have demonic spirits acting through them. You are a Christian woman so automatically there is a big target on your back. However Tia you can fight back. Don't let the devil and his pathetic demons steal your joy and make you crazy. That's his goal. You need to bind and loose every morning you wake up and before you go to work. Bind any demonic attacks planned against you and loose angels for protection.  Use your enemy as your foot stool my dear.

Hebrews 1:13 But to which of the angels said he at any time, Sit on my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool?

Jesus said in Matt 18:18, "Verily I say unto you, Whatsoever ye shall bind on earth shall be bound in heaven: and whatsoever ye shall loose on earth shall be loosed in heaven." That is an awesome promise. We have been given some authority that we need to take very seriously.

God has equiped us to fight our enemy which is the devil. Sadly many churches are not teaching its members how to engage in spiritual warfare. I will pray for you but you need to use what God has given you and fight back. God doesn't like anyone messing with his children so those women at your job will be dealt with. However in the meantime you can do battle by praying and see what happens. You will be the one victorious at the end.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 17, 2009)

MuseofTroy said:


> Tia,
> 
> These individuals who who are tourmenting you have demonic spirits acting through them. You are a Christian woman so automatically there is a big target on your back. However Tia you can fight back. Don't let the devil and his pathetic demons steal your joy and make you crazy. That's his goal. *You need to bind and loose every morning you wake up and before you go to work. Bind any demonic attacks planned against you and loose angels for protection. *Use your enemy as your foot stool my dear.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks girl! And to provide follow up - I received an e-mail this morning. I will hear final confirmation early July. They told me they are a "huge fan" of mine, so I am just going to pray and wait patiently. I claim this job in Jesus' name! Hallelujah!


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 22, 2009)

UPDATE: ladies I was laid off on Thursday. 

They said it was a case of "role redundance" and since my client was leaving, they no longer required my services. (Funny because they're leaving July 31, and I'm getting laid off more than a month in advance). When actually what my boss Jezebel meant to say is, "You refuse to bow down to me like everyone else, so you're fired" 

Ladies, I've never been so happy in my life. All I said was, "OK" and that was it. The HR manager told me that as it's no reflection on my work ethic and because of the short notice, they are willing to extend my pay for 5 weeks (it should only be two because I've been with the company for 2.4 years) ISN'T GOD GOOD?! My salary will continue until the end of July. When I get that call in July from the other company (and I WILL get that call) I'll be straight finanically. 

The whole time I was packing up my things I felt slighted, but seeing as how my boss hates me and has been trying to set me up for some time now, I didn't expect any less than the immediate approach she took. I've been DYING for a vacation from that place, and can never seem to relax when I do take time off because of the mess I have to go back to - See how everything works out? Now I have time to focus on relaxing, and girls, it feels so nice to know I don't have to drag myself into work tomorrow morning you don't even know. 

The HR manager probably thought I was crazy because I didn't snap or anything. I just simply said, this is a result of the strain between my relationship with my manager, and I've already made you aware of the issues. I WILL find something, and this is the new beginning I've been waiting for. I was even whistling. She said nothing, but she knew what was going on. It's funny because they think I'm suffering, but I'm rejoycing. All I need ladies is continued strength and faith. All though everything is falling into place, I still can't help but wonder what if that call takes longer than expected? I don't want to think negatively, but it's the flesh. I need some scriptures for strength. Ladies, please help me out.

xoxo Tay


----------



## HoneyA (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't usually post here but I read a lot. Whenever I get fearful (and this happens even though we already know God has everything under control) I go to Joshua 1:9 This is my command: be strong, be resolute;do not be fearful or dismayed for the Lord your God is with you wherever you go (New English Translation). The solution to every problem is in the Bible. Just read and meditate on the Word and OBEY it. Try compiling a list of scriptures for handling fear, anxiety, healing, etc. and use them as life unfolds. God bless!

ETA: In fact just read Joshua 1, everyday if you have to and see if you won't be at complete peace.


----------



## taytay86 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ladies, I've been doing so well - thank you. I am in my second week of what I like to call a vacation and it's great! I finally have the time to focus on my business and I've been working on it since I got laid off. I've been working hard, and getting paid - and I'm saying Lord, you're so good. I could be here moping around, but I'm truly happy. This time off really made me realize that I could be an entrepreneur like FOR REAL. I will definitely take this as a blessing and whatever the Lord shall have me do I will do it. God is so good, just thought I'd share with you ladies. xoxo Tay


----------



## donna894 (Jul 4, 2009)

What an  inspirational thread!!  Taytay, it is very obvious that God is in control.  This time off  is a blessing for you as you are becoming more relaxed, more joyful and confident.   All that stress is dissipating - thank God for that.  First the stress was affecting your hair.  Then what would be next - your overall health!!  Your departure from that job is right on time.  God has great things in store for you.  Please continue to keep us posted.


----------

